# Hot tub conversion



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Actually, I meant the circulator pump within the tub. "tump pump" was supposed to read tub-pump. However, if you put a sump pump to circulate the water through the wood heater, and it worked like a champ, who am I to criticize.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

